# 21-22 Ft 5th Wheel



## BullwinkleMoose

The question came up over lunch today. Can you buy a 21 - 22 ft 5th wheel that can be towed with a F150 pick-up. I don't know, I've looked at a lot of trailers but not a 5th wheel that short. What manfacturer, etc? Thanks.


----------



## Pastor John

Although we have not made an exhaustive search, the smallest that we found was from Pilgrim:

www.pilgrimintl.com

Of course, it's not an Outback - but of good quality anyway...


----------



## BullwinkleMoose

Pastor John said:


> Although we have not made an exhaustive search, the smallest that we found was from Pilgrim:
> 
> www.pilgrimintl.com
> 
> Of course, it's not an Outback - but of good quality anyway...
> [snapback]114837[/snapback]​


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## countrygirl

BullwinkleMoose said:


> Pastor John said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although we have not made an exhaustive search, the smallest that we found was from Pilgrim:
> 
> www.pilgrimintl.com
> 
> Of course, it's not an Outback - but of good quality anyway...
> [snapback]114837[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll check it out.
> [snapback]114841[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

This is a Nomad Lite Fifth Wheel:


----------



## PDX_Doug

I know early on, there were quite a few short fifth wheels out there, but I sure have not seen any for awhile.

I have to ask myself though - and this is just my perspective - what's the point?
You are giving up cargo carrying capacity for a trailer that is not that long or heavy to start with. I just don't see the benefit.









Maybe that's why you don't see many on the road...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob

PDX_Doug said:


> I have to ask myself though - and this is just my perspective - what's the point?
> You are giving up cargo carrying capacity for a trailer that is not that long or heavy to start with. I just don't see the benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]114971[/snapback]​


I was wondering the same thing Doug

Don


----------



## BullwinkleMoose

PDX_Doug said:


> I know early on, there were quite a few short fifth wheels out there, but I sure have not seen any for awhile.
> 
> I have to ask myself though - and this is just my perspective - what's the point?
> You are giving up cargo carrying capacity for a trailer that is not that long or heavy to start with. I just don't see the benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's why you don't see many on the road...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]114971[/snapback]​


Not for me. Friends who have previously towed a fiver were thinking about something smaller they could pull with their F150, and not have to upgrade the TV. We just got to wondering about it over lunch Sunday. Thanks for the replys.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Good luck to you and your friend. If they decide against it, we know what trailer type they should buy....


----------



## Scrib

There was a little Arctic Fox 5'r in our CG this weekend - I think it was this one:
http://www.northwoodmfg.com/2006/FOX_235A.htm


----------



## Morrowmd

Check out the 521RL & 523RB by Forest River

Small 5th Wheel

Here is a 5er you could pull with a V6 pickup

Tiny 5th Wheel


----------



## biga

I saw a small 5er this morning being pulled by a F150 (97-03). I did not see an obvious name on it. It did look like the truck was overloaded, squatting pretty badly in the back.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Morrowmd said:


> Check out the 521RL & 523RB by Forest River
> 
> Small 5th Wheel
> 
> Here is a 5er you could pull with a V6 pickup
> 
> Tiny 5th Wheel
> [snapback]115401[/snapback]​


Cute little guys!

Wouldn't be caught dead in one... but cute little guys!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

